# Another Blonde Joke



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2005)

A Blonde goes into a diner and order a cup of coffee to go.  On the cup is a peel-away sticker that may or may not be a prize winner.  The Blonde peels the sticker off and begins to jump up and down excitedly and shouts that she just won a Motor home.  The manager tells her that she couldn't have won a motor home because the largest prize was a complete dinner for a family of four. The Blonde keeps jumping up and down and saying that she won a motor home.  The Manager finally gets the Blonde to hand over the prize sticker. When the Manager reads the sticker is says. . . 

















Congradulations, you. . . 
win a bagel!!!             :lol:
(Winnebago)


----------



## monty (Nov 29, 2005)

The mistake is understandable. In "Diner Jargon" she did order a cup of coffee "with wheels"!
:D


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL  :lol:


----------

